# Alum Creek Crappie Tournament



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Come out and enjoy one of the last crappie fishing tournaments of the year! This is a great fishing event for first time as well as seasoned anglers. The tournament will be held at Alum Creek Lake on Saturday, October 5, 2013 from 7:30am-3:30pm. 

Boats will launch from the New Galena Ramp located on the southeast side of the lake at 5550 Africa Rd, Galena, OH. Registration costs are low at $30 per person or $55 for a team of 2. The top teams will win cash for their 8 heaviest crappies and there are two optional side pots for big fish and heaviest non-crappie. 

For more information and to see the top 7 weights of the May tournament please visit All Sport FUNdamentals website at www.allsportfun.com or call us at (614) 636-3386. Looking forward to a great day of fishing!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just signed up for this tourney with Fishslim as my partner. This should be fun! 

I know Ying is fishing this also, anybody else?


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Less than a week until the last crappie fishing tournaments of the year! The tournament will be held at Alum Creek Lake on Saturday, October 5, 2013 from 7:30am-3:30pm. 

There is still time and roster spots available so sign up now by visiting All Sport FUNdamentals website at www.allsportfun.com or call us at (614) 636-3386. 

Can't wait, looking forward to a great day of fishing!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am in... can't believe Lundy is doing this too me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good luck gents!! 
would love to do it all again but my lady friend has this weekend blocked out to camp and fun fish (also not wanting to shove $55 into the winners pocket)



i might have to come out and razz you guys some saturday if we stay at alum.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the roster for the Reel Big Crappie Challenge at Alum Creek Lake, Saturday, October 5!

This is also the launch order as it stands today for the Alum Tournament this Saturday. There are also at least 5 teams I have talked to registering the morning of as well.

Team 1	Ron Gibson Robert L. Perkins
Team 2	Mark Reeves	Amanda Peirano
Team 3	Randy Woodyard	Jim
Team 4	Bill Baker TBA
Team 5	Darcie Briggs	TBA
Team 6	Mark Shepherd	
Team 7	Kim Endsley Troy Becker
Team 8	Todd Hicks Mike Erbland
Team 9	Mike Yinger Kevin Mallon
Team 10 Scott Dunning Chad Osborne


----------

